# TSP dried.. removal??



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a small repaint where I sent one of my new guys to wash and prep. He used a solution of tsp and clorox as I instructed him to do, but didn't throughly rinse some of the windows and screens.

Normally I could remove the film it leaves with more tsp solution, and washing, but for some reason these windows and screens aren't cleaning up. 

Needless to say I was upset with my employee.:furious:

Can someone offer a solution that will get these filmy streams off the glass and screens?


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Straight, you might try denatured alchohol.
r


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm... This might be a stretch... but... it might just be what is going on...

You might want to consider that what you are seeing is Cl- crystals from the Bleach. 

If your employee put bleach on and let it dry... it forms a white crystaline structure that is very hard to remove.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, it took hours and lots of elbow grease to clean the glass, and we tried lots of things, but just rinsing with clean water and buffing with soft cloth did the trick.

I just replaced the screens with some new mesh. I think my father borrowed that pump sprayer and used it at his horse farm for something. Probably spraying fly repellent. 

Maybe there was some left in the sprayer??? Never had this happen before so there was something different there. 

Anyhow, I finished the job this morning and have another happy customer


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Can't say for the bug spray, but the bleach will do it
Usually just a REAL window cleaning will clean it up
I use an OZ of Dawn in a gallon of warm H2O, sponge/mesh clean, wipe with squeegee

...might want to keep separate sprayers for insecticide, herbicide, and paint prep cleaning products
The best tips for each are different...don't want that Jomax atomizing...


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I'm with the Slickshift.
You might want to keep the sprayers separated.
Don't want to be breathing too much of that paraquat!
r


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

> ...might want to keep separate sprayers for insecticide, herbicide, and paint prep cleaning products
> The best tips for each are different...don't want that Jomax atomizing...


 Yea I didn't say he could borrow it, but you know how that goes. His was broken and mine was there so...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

...lol....yup


----------

